# I'm 90% sure this wetness/sweating around my anus has something to do with my odor



## rr30

Hello there, I think I might have found what is causing my odor... Basically, everytime I seem to stink my anus feels wet/moist. I am not sure if it is sweat (could easily be), but seems to be concentrated around my anal region (whilst often the rest of my body feels dry although I can sweat a lot- the thing which makes me think it might be sweat is ebcause it seems a little worse when anxious. Usually my boxers are wet, sometimes even within 10 minutes of changing into a clean set of clothes after I have had a shower and dried myself all over. It doesn't make sense, why am I getting so much sweat or whatever, which feels almost like a leaking feeling when it does occur. I can only smell the odor myself when I wipe myself, as I do to constantly dry my anus as it feels really damp, and the wet patch which often appears on my boxers doesn't smell like sweat, more like ###### ?!?! What is happening? I will list all of my symptoms, and if anyone could help me that would be great!!
"Leaking" feeling - sweat/mositure - mostly colourless, seems to be causing odor, worse when anxious - this really bothers me as I believe the odor seems to start when this starts - people only seem to react when I get this feeling
The urge to empty my bowels if often strong, not a gradual feeling like I used to get
I get much more gas than I used to, often straight after eating
I get a sort of belching, though quite mild
Bowel habits are unpredictable, sometimes constipated so miss a day, sometimes go 2 or 3 times within a short a period
Stools are often wierd shapes, often broken up into pieces, even though I consider myself to have a decent diet, often thin, sometimes small ball shapes
Nearly always feel a stool, even if small, left inside me, which I can't get rid of until the next toilet visit
My anus sometimes feels relaxed, especially after a toilet visit, as if it hasn't closed properly, but problem with sweating/moisture in this region seems to happen even when it doesn't feel relaxed so don't think that is causing it
My bowels seem "noisier" than usual
Other problems include that yes I have always sweated a lot, especially suffering with clammy palms and sweaty feet, although they can be fairly dry and my anus feels really wet


----------



## faze action

This is a wild guess: animals (dogs and cats) have anal glands that release odor when they defecate, etc. This is a way for the animal to "mark its territory" because feces will rapidly degarde in the environment, but the odor will remain, marking the animal's scent. I am not sure if people also have these glands, but I suspect we do. We often do not smell them because they naturally express when we use the toilet. Perhaps your are "over active" in some way? Also, in animals, the anal glands can express when the animal is under stress (I used to work in an animal hospital, and this would happen with dogs sometimes when they entered the clinic).


----------



## rfairfield

Listen...Its caused primarily by yeast, and an imbalance in your intestional ecology...probably from anti biotic use.I suffered from all this for 20 years, but knocked it into remission myself after giving up on doctors.I understand the paranoia as well.Yes, other people can smell this.Caprylic acidPsycilium fiber for the yeast...twice daily for 2 years.SauerkrautGrapefruit seed extractOregano Oil for the bad bacteria.The Sauerkraut works best of all, and its the cheapest. It saddens me to see all these people going around in circles, like I once did.This can be fixed, and you will need to do this yourself.Stay away from Probiotics, sugar, perscription drugs and over the counter medication. I once was so bad I had to quit my job.But I no longer suffer. Doctors did not help me one bit. The answers are here...Its up to you.This is where it starts, but tweak it with your own research...And...good luck.


rr30 said:


> Hello there, I think I might have found what is causing my odor... Basically, everytime I seem to stink my anus feels wet/moist. I am not sure if it is sweat (could easily be), but seems to be concentrated around my anal region (whilst often the rest of my body feels dry although I can sweat a lot- the thing which makes me think it might be sweat is ebcause it seems a little worse when anxious. Usually my boxers are wet, sometimes even within 10 minutes of changing into a clean set of clothes after I have had a shower and dried myself all over. It doesn't make sense, why am I getting so much sweat or whatever, which feels almost like a leaking feeling when it does occur. I can only smell the odor myself when I wipe myself, as I do to constantly dry my anus as it feels really damp, and the wet patch which often appears on my boxers doesn't smell like sweat, more like ###### ?!?! What is happening? I will list all of my symptoms, and if anyone could help me that would be great!!
> "Leaking" feeling - sweat/mositure - mostly colourless, seems to be causing odor, worse when anxious - this really bothers me as I believe the odor seems to start when this starts - people only seem to react when I get this feeling
> The urge to empty my bowels if often strong, not a gradual feeling like I used to get
> I get much more gas than I used to, often straight after eating
> I get a sort of belching, though quite mild
> Bowel habits are unpredictable, sometimes constipated so miss a day, sometimes go 2 or 3 times within a short a period
> Stools are often wierd shapes, often broken up into pieces, even though I consider myself to have a decent diet, often thin, sometimes small ball shapes
> Nearly always feel a stool, even if small, left inside me, which I can't get rid of until the next toilet visit
> My anus sometimes feels relaxed, especially after a toilet visit, as if it hasn't closed properly, but problem with sweating/moisture in this region seems to happen even when it doesn't feel relaxed so don't think that is causing it
> My bowels seem "noisier" than usual
> Other problems include that yes I have always sweated a lot, especially suffering with clammy palms and sweaty feet, although they can be fairly dry and my anus feels really wet


----------



## BQ

rfairfield


> Its caused primarily by yeast, and an imbalance in your intestional ecology


Actually it isn't known yet what "causes" IBS in all cases.


----------



## mommyofbandits

rr30 said:


> Hello there, I think I might have found what is causing my odor... Basically, everytime I seem to stink my anus feels wet/moist. I am not sure if it is sweat (could easily be), but seems to be concentrated around my anal region (whilst often the rest of my body feels dry although I can sweat a lot- the thing which makes me think it might be sweat is ebcause it seems a little worse when anxious. Usually my boxers are wet, sometimes even within 10 minutes of changing into a clean set of clothes after I have had a shower and dried myself all over. It doesn't make sense, why am I getting so much sweat or whatever, which feels almost like a leaking feeling when it does occur. I can only smell the odor myself when I wipe myself, as I do to constantly dry my anus as it feels really damp, and the wet patch which often appears on my boxers doesn't smell like sweat, more like ###### ?!?! What is happening? I will list all of my symptoms, and if anyone could help me that would be great!!
> "Leaking" feeling - sweat/mositure - mostly colourless, seems to be causing odor, worse when anxious - this really bothers me as I believe the odor seems to start when this starts - people only seem to react when I get this feeling
> The urge to empty my bowels if often strong, not a gradual feeling like I used to get
> I get much more gas than I used to, often straight after eating
> I get a sort of belching, though quite mild
> Bowel habits are unpredictable, sometimes constipated so miss a day, sometimes go 2 or 3 times within a short a period
> Stools are often wierd shapes, often broken up into pieces, even though I consider myself to have a decent diet, often thin, sometimes small ball shapes
> Nearly always feel a stool, even if small, left inside me, which I can't get rid of until the next toilet visit
> My anus sometimes feels relaxed, especially after a toilet visit, as if it hasn't closed properly, but problem with sweating/moisture in this region seems to happen even when it doesn't feel relaxed so don't think that is causing it
> My bowels seem "noisier" than usual
> Other problems include that yes I have always sweated a lot, especially suffering with clammy palms and sweaty feet, although they can be fairly dry and my anus feels really wet


It's not a cure, but if you're worried about the smell, you might try wearing panty liners. I know that could be very strange, but some of the incontinence products are made to mask smells almost entirely. Until you find a cure, it might make you feel more comfortable going in public. And if you feel strange purchasing such items, order them from amazon, they seel practically anything!


----------



## MIRMAK

I also have wet/sweat feeling around my anus every day. But it seems (at least to me) that it is not causing any odor, it just transparent and without smell. It just makes my boxers wet, so I do not wear any thin pants anymore (only jeans).As for other symptoms:I get also a lot of gas, especially every morningI feel a pain every day, usually it is also get worse in the morningEvery day diarrhea, sometimes (very rare) I can go only once per day (but it won't be well formed( Much more noise from my bowelsI tried already a lot of drugs, supplements, it seems that it is getting better with time (because when it started - 3 years ago, I went to toilet around 10-15 times a day, had wet feeling almost all day, now it decreased to 1-5 toilet trips a day and around of 25% a day of wet feeling), but I really want to get back to normal!


----------



## Anonym

Do all of you who have sweaty/stinking asses suffer from hemmhoroids just as me? I really want to know if hemmhoroids are the cause of all my FBO and disgusting ass problems, or if I might actually suffer from several complications.Sometimes it might be internal so you might not even know it's there, go get yourself checked for hemmhoroids!


----------



## Common Response

Anonym said:


> Do all of you who have sweaty/stinking asses suffer from hemmhoroids just as me? I really want to know if hemmhoroids are the cause of all my FBO and disgusting ass problems, or if I might actually suffer from several complications.Sometimes it might be internal so you might not even know it's there, go get yourself checked for hemorrhoids!


Hemorrhoids can be a symptom of poor digestion/bowel evacuation.A healthy person who has good stool formation and is regular is unlikely to suffer from hemorrhoids.For a number of reasons hemorrhoids can contribute to your odor.
If the hemorrhoids break open then you may have infection/discharge which will have an odor.
The hemorrhoids may affect your sphincters ability to close properly allowing the odor of material in the rectum to escape.
Hemorrhoids may affect your ability to have complete bowel movements. Incomplete bowel movements will affect your odor.
hemorrhoids may also cause you to be stressed which can impact considerably on your overall digestion/elimination.
In summary you don't need to have hemorrhoids to have FBO.Hemorrhoids maybe only one of multiple factors causing your problem.Your hemorrhoids maybe a symptom or a result of other problems.


----------



## Aurametrix

Excessive moisture is fairly common in IBS. It is observed in about 50% of the sufferers and is not considered concerning by medical establishment.The causes include but are not limited to hemorrhoids, increased activity of sweat glands around the anus, infected anal fissures or fistulas, excessive mucus in stool. Endoscopy or anorectal manometry could help to reveal possible anatomical problems. If there are no problems, finding the right diet, exercise regime and stress management should eventually help.


----------



## MIRMAK

Anonym said:


> Do all of you who have sweaty/stinking asses suffer from hemmhoroids just as me?


I don't think that I have hemorrhoids. I did a lot of tests, colonoscopy, etc and everything came back normal (at least doctors said that).


----------



## davoos

rfairfield is right. You need to have your ZOO(parasites, bacteria, yeast) under contol. Human body is about symbiosis. It's not that hard to understand or treat sypmptoms for the rest of your life like following FODMAP diet which is full of junk food or getting your hemmeroids removed etc...


----------



## Constinker

I used to get a wet anus all the time, and especially in the summer. I'm having a hard time remembering the chronology of my symptoms, but at age 22, I got that a few times, but I only remember one person reacting. I was on a terrible diet at that time, mostly pastries as I was working as a pastry cook at a ski resort. Later I never went to the washroom for four or five days, then all came out as one massive log. A nurse while I was staying the hospital for pneumonia gave me a laxative she guaranteed would move things within 24 hours. Nothing happened for the next three days.Later I suffered from both a wet anus at times and very severe constipation, and I'd sit on the toilet, take enemas, and still the last bit just wouldn't come out.And then I suffered from severe FBO. It filled entire large rooms, it made me gag in my own car, it occasioned many comments from people in shopping aisles that I had left a few minutes before, and it had an entire class of grade three kids guffawing and covering their noses while all saying it smelled like poop. It was a time in my life that I seriously wondered why I went on. No hope for me it seemed, and the only thing keeping me going was my duty to my son, and that just barely.Perhaps three months ago, I thought, heck! This is going to be my life, I can either just kill myself, which I just couldn't do, or simply deal with it. I thought hell, I'll just deal, and since I can really afford even supplements really, I just decided to quit worrying on it. It has been gradually getting better, and in fact I went out to a club, danced, attracted a chick (nothing happened, I'm married, nut it was flattering nonetheless), and did all that without worry. Prior to that, when I walked into a crowded bar, every person within twenty feet was looking around to see who the stinker was, these days no one even looks my way due to that (more just the who is that stuff). In short, it makes me believe that at least in my case, a part of it is psychological, and I have won a major victory, although I'm never sure it'll be a complete victory. I know that when I have lots of gas, I don't exactly fart right away, but I do just stink till I do fart.Dunno, things are always changing, and I can't say I know anything exactly of what happened, but I do know it was very very real, and that it needs to be medically recognized. We are social animals, status plays a very large part in our socializing, and to be automatically looked down on is nothing to be blinked at. Work hard, get us recognized both by family, friends, and docs (family and friends cause their testimony will convince docs it's something they can't just ignore or gloss over with a 'don't worry about it').


----------



## yzz

I had the wet anus problem as well. I think is was from hemorrhoids. I started using vitamin-e suppositories for the internal hemorrhoids and vitamin-e oil for the external hemorrhoids, and occasionally I did a 'sitz bath', the wetness is gone and whenever it starts again I start the oils and it disappears.


----------



## gigz89

yzz said:


> I had the wet anus problem as well. I think is was from hemorrhoids. I started using vitamin-e suppositories for the internal hemorrhoids and vitamin-e oil for the external hemorrhoids, and occasionally I did a 'sitz bath', the wetness is gone and whenever it starts again I start the oils and it disappears.


Did that wetness cause you to smell bad? If so, did whatever you did cause it go away?


----------



## rlbb91

rr30 said:


> Hello there, I think I might have found what is causing my odor... Basically, everytime I seem to stink my anus feels wet/moist. I am not sure if it is sweat (could easily be), but seems to be concentrated around my anal region (whilst often the rest of my body feels dry although I can sweat a lot- the thing which makes me think it might be sweat is ebcause it seems a little worse when anxious. Usually my boxers are wet, sometimes even within 10 minutes of changing into a clean set of clothes after I have had a shower and dried myself all over. It doesn't make sense, why am I getting so much sweat or whatever, which feels almost like a leaking feeling when it does occur. I can only smell the odor myself when I wipe myself, as I do to constantly dry my anus as it feels really damp, and the wet patch which often appears on my boxers doesn't smell like sweat, more like ###### ?!?! What is happening? I will list all of my symptoms, and if anyone could help me that would be great!!
> "Leaking" feeling - sweat/mositure - mostly colourless, seems to be causing odor, worse when anxious - this really bothers me as I believe the odor seems to start when this starts - people only seem to react when I get this feeling
> The urge to empty my bowels if often strong, not a gradual feeling like I used to get
> I get much more gas than I used to, often straight after eating
> I get a sort of belching, though quite mild
> Bowel habits are unpredictable, sometimes constipated so miss a day, sometimes go 2 or 3 times within a short a period
> Stools are often wierd shapes, often broken up into pieces, even though I consider myself to have a decent diet, often thin, sometimes small ball shapes
> Nearly always feel a stool, even if small, left inside me, which I can't get rid of until the next toilet visit
> My anus sometimes feels relaxed, especially after a toilet visit, as if it hasn't closed properly, but problem with sweating/moisture in this region seems to happen even when it doesn't feel relaxed so don't think that is causing it
> My bowels seem "noisier" than usual
> Other problems include that yes I have always sweated a lot, especially suffering with clammy palms and sweaty feet, although they can be fairly dry and my anus feels really wet


You sound exactly like me! I have the same problem, except that I don't sweat a lot. I also suspect that this wetness has to do with my FBO. I also have external hemorrhoids, which I think might be linked to the wetness. I don't know what started it, or why, but I wish it would go away... thankfully there is some great advice on this thread that I am going to have to try. I just thought I'd post to let you know that I also have this exact problem, so you aren't alone!


----------



## Beet

Hi Nathan,Thanks for the info. I'm going to try it tonight. Can you tell me what you believe the vitamin e does? ie. strengthen the walls / correct inflammation. Does it help hemorroids?Also how often to you recommend doing the hipopressive abdominals? Beet


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Beet said:


> Hi Nathan,Thanks for the info. I'm going to try it tonight. Can you tell me what you believe the vitamin e does? ie. strengthen the walls / correct inflammation. Does it help hemorroids?Also how often to you recommend doing the hipopressive abdominals? Beet


I dont mean to be the bearer of bad news here, but I really do not think you should try this without a confirmation from a doctor. I know you are eager, and the doctor might say its all fine, but you should really ask one first to see if you clear to stick pills up your ass. The kegals are perfectly fine because you're really just strengthening your muscles, so I would ask your doctor is the pills is fine. Everyone is different. Just throwing this out there, do what you like however.


----------



## Beet

DevilOnMyBack said:


> I dont mean to be the bearer of bad news here, but I really do not think you should try this without a confirmation from a doctor. I know you are eager, and the doctor might say its all fine, but you should really ask one first to see if you clear to stick pills up your ass. The kegals are perfectly fine because you're really just strengthening your muscles, so I would ask your doctor is the pills is fine. Everyone is different. Just throwing this out there, do what you like however.


Hi 'DevilOnMyBack',Thanks for the reminder warning. As with many I'm sure you try just about anything in the hope its the answer or a start at least. I will think about it & research more before I try. I do kegel exercises but lose progress if I my hemmies get inflammed or really bad constipation. Need to attack this from many angles.How long and often have you been doing kegel's? Hows' your progress? thanksBeet


----------



## ileo

Nathan- said:


> hipopressive abdominals


Thanks for posting your story. I have some Q if you don't mind...what is this exercise?What is the benefit and reason for the vitamin E?I researched this condition, it is a cause of obstructed defecation:rectal prolapseMucosal prolapse


----------



## Nakir22

Hipopressive abdominals: Fast foward to minute 2:00 to see execution.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLaHM6kT-3Mhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZJmxtYLkrghttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22344353_*Efficacy of pelvic floor muscle training and hypopressive exercises for treating pelvic organ prolapse in women: randomized controlled trial.*_CONCLUSIONS:_*The CSA of the levator ani muscle increased significantly with physiotherapy among the women with pelvic organ prolapse. Pelvic floor muscle training and hypopressive exercises produced similar improvements in the CSA of the levator ani muscle.*_http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22038880_*Can hypopressive exercises provide additional benefits to pelvic floor muscle training in women with pelvic organ prolapse?*_CONCLUSION:_*Adding hypopressive exercises to PFMT does not improve PFM function. Both treatment groups performed better than the control group.*_The objective is to train the levator ani, no need to explain since you took the name of one of its parts. It appears (info coming from a talk that i had with my colonoproctologist) that the best way to train the muscle in lenght is to combine kegels with hypopressive abs and the regular contraction taught in biofeedback sessions.Btw I have been doing them, the results were i get the old regular gas which i can sense and hold. Just to clarify the same inadverted passage has become noticeable due to muscle strenght increase (This is a guess).Vitamin E: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_EIt is has antioxidant and anti inflammatory properties.http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/86/5/1392.fullhttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17628188http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2981081/It also has an interesting effect on free radicals and collagen more than that it prevents the formation of tissue fibrosis.


----------



## Beet

Muchas Gracias Nakir22 & Nathan for the videos and extensive info. Can I ask how long have you been doing these exercises & vit E? Are you cured or almost cured? About how long until you get the vacuum effect? Is anyone else on here going to try these too???


----------



## ileo

I gathered what info on hypopressive exercises there is available in english...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypopressive_exerciseInteresting theories, but I would point out that there is very little evidence compared to regular pelvic floor muscle training (aka Kegel exercises). It is easy to look at the pics and vids without understanding the key aspect of these exercises, which is that the stomach contraction is involuntary/reflex rather than voluntary.To Nathan, as I try to remind many people, the causes of rectal odor (specifically here we seem to be talking about involuntary passage of gas rather than mucous discharge) are many. The diagnosis and treatment in any single case may not represent all cases...


----------



## WTF

rr30 said:


> Hello there, I think I might have found what is causing my odor... Basically, everytime I seem to stink my anus feels wet/moist. I am not sure if it is sweat (could easily be), but seems to be concentrated around my anal region (whilst often the rest of my body feels dry although I can sweat a lot- the thing which makes me think it might be sweat is ebcause it seems a little worse when anxious. Usually my boxers are wet, sometimes even within 10 minutes of changing into a clean set of clothes after I have had a shower and dried myself all over. It doesn't make sense, why am I getting so much sweat or whatever, which feels almost like a leaking feeling when it does occur. I can only smell the odor myself when I wipe myself, as I do to constantly dry my anus as it feels really damp, and the wet patch which often appears on my boxers doesn't smell like sweat, more like ###### ?!?! What is happening? I will list all of my symptoms, and if anyone could help me that would be great!!
> "Leaking" feeling - sweat/mositure - mostly colourless, seems to be causing odor, worse when anxious - this really bothers me as I believe the odor seems to start when this starts - people only seem to react when I get this feeling
> The urge to empty my bowels if often strong, not a gradual feeling like I used to get
> I get much more gas than I used to, often straight after eating
> I get a sort of belching, though quite mild
> Bowel habits are unpredictable, sometimes constipated so miss a day, sometimes go 2 or 3 times within a short a period
> Stools are often wierd shapes, often broken up into pieces, even though I consider myself to have a decent diet, often thin, sometimes small ball shapes
> Nearly always feel a stool, even if small, left inside me, which I can't get rid of until the next toilet visit
> My anus sometimes feels relaxed, especially after a toilet visit, as if it hasn't closed properly, but problem with sweating/moisture in this region seems to happen even when it doesn't feel relaxed so don't think that is causing it
> My bowels seem "noisier" than usual
> Other problems include that yes I have always sweated a lot, especially suffering with clammy palms and sweaty feet, although they can be fairly dry and my anus feels really wet


I am sure that your problem is in the internal anal sphincter.....when the internal anal sphincter is weak your rectum is in a contact with the atmosphere although your anus is closed.....You are not wet but you feel you are wet because of the difference in the temperature between the atmosphere and the rectum..


----------



## ileo

WTF said:


> I am sure that your problem is in the internal anal sphincter.....when the internal anal sphincter is weak your rectum is in a contact with the atmosphere although your anus is closed.....You are not wet but you feel you are wet because of the difference in the temperature between the atmosphere and the rectum..


check your sources WTF, the internal sphincter contributes most to the strength of the resting seal (i.e. when not voluntarily contracting the seal). Linked to internal sphincter defect/weakness is leakage of liquid stool or mucus.Weird shapes as in thin stools? Could be obstructed defecation (i.e. most likely anismus, but there are other causes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obstructed_defecation)...or a bowel obstruction higher up.


----------



## aj129

Hi guys, i'm new to this site and have been diagnosed with ibs after food poisoning. I hwve been having real bad gas but this stinky ass or body odor stuff didn't start until a few weeks ago. eevery time i start smelling my rectum would be very sore and my lower back would start aching. If i rest a lot byy lying down, i find that the smell reduces the next day. eating any oily, junk, sugary, processed foods also triggers it. i have some hemmorroids and have tried creams for it but it hasn't improve. I feel sweaty there too when i stink. I think it might be yeast overgrowth. i ound some white pasty stuff up that stinks. I'm going to try putting some antifungal cream on it.


----------



## purorockpesado

i have exactly the same problem as you all the symptoms and everything. i have suffer a lot with this cannot go anywhere it sucks . A few years ago a had a colonoscopy, but the doctors didn't find anything wrong with me . A doctor told me it was an anxiety problem and made an appointment with a psychologist but i declined, so i took yoga, meditation techniques and bunch of other stuff but it didn't help. I even try to see a witch doctor but was to scared jajajaj. Anyways if someone knows what the heck this problem is please reply my email is [email protected] and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## westr

i found something there the other day that i could only be described as a babys fingernail clipping.no idea what it could have been.


----------



## 10z3r

Rfairfield is right. I've had the same problem for years, 10 to be accurate. My anus sweats a lot, I usually have external hemorrhoids, and even sometimes anal fissures. The problem is yeast?? OK, to be more accurate, candidiasis !!!! This is the f***ing problem. A lot of people have external hemorrhoids, and don't have FBO, the same with the wetness/sweatness in their anus. Is like, with hot weather, my feet sweat, and also my armpits, but I never had a bad odour problem in those zones, and it's because there's not fungus or yeast in that zone. Our problem, is/was the candida in our guts. Everyone have candida in their organism, but in our case, has grown too much. You want to know if candidiasis is what causes your FBO?? OK, I will give you the cheapest method (for 0 dollars). The first thing you have to do when you wake up, in a glass filled with MINERAL WATER, spit some saliva in the glass, and wait half an hour. If after 1/2 an hour the saliva is still above the water, or below in the glass of water, you don't have candidiasis. If after 1/2 there are white filaments (was my case) in the water, like attached to the saliva, congrats!!! You suffer candidiasis, and there's hope to stop your FBO.

You need to change your diet (no sugar, no food containing yeast... until you're cured, not for the rest of your life, although you need to take care), like Rfairfield says, caprilic acid, or threatments against yeast (better the natural ones), and probiotics are OK, with a good flora in your guts, candidiasis risk, decreases a lot. And one cheap remedy also, is taking a little of sodium bicarbonate daily every other week (because of its properties). If you suffer from candidiasis, start reading more about the diet, antifungal and... others. I give you more or less, a generic recommendation. And let me tell you, even if you suffer IBS, with all of these, you will feel better. Still I have an appoinment with the surgeon, because I want him to remove my external hemorrhoids.


----------



## thickthighs1

10z3r
What is the bicarbonate for? I know the yeast is my problem,I want to get rid of this once and for all.


----------



## westr

pick me a winner.


----------



## sthe

hi

im also having the same problem what I've noticed I was washing too much my ass, that was damaging the skin alone. what I did I bought cotton wool I dry the place with it and also use powder to keep the area dry. remember if people says you are smelling the only thing you do you over wash the area without realising that you damage the skin ,I saw my girlfriend they don't wash this area as I do, so I skip the day. if you use you common sense children they don't wash their ass we don't complain about the smell. dry land does not smell only wet land that smell.


----------



## missjay

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------



## Technician

missjay said:


> For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands.


that's great. missjay,

Is it gone completely?

Could you tell what helped you?


----------



## jaimito70

TRY THIS STOP EATING THINGS THAT HAVE GLUTEN BELIEVE ME IT WORKED FOR ME TILL NOW
I USED TO POOP LIKE FOUR TO FIVE TIMES A DAY AND GET THAT WET ANUS FEELING UNTIL I
READ ABOUT CELIACS DESEASE WICH IS LIKE AN ALLERGIC REACTION TO GLUTEN
NOW I GO ONE TIME TO THE RESTROOM AND MY STOMACH FEELS SO GOOD NOW I FEEL LIKE I
DONT STINK NO MORE SO PLEASE GIVE IT A TRY STOP EATING BREAD,PASTAS,BEER AND THINGS
THAT HAVE GLUTEN


----------



## horizonzero

I and about 5 others on this website have all the exact same symptoms as you ... You need to see a colorectal surgeon because you have internal mucosal prolapse, it's the root cause of every single symptom and I know how hard it is to deal with it. The test used to diagnose it is called a Dynamic MRI/Defecography. When we are nervous our pelvic floor muscles descend causing all the symptoms and making it difficult to have a complete evacuation where motions get stuck and are extremely uncomfortable. I'm going for my defecography test soon after consulting a colorectal then hopefully surgery will be on the cards which apparently seems to be the only solution.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/168070-so-heres-my-story-all-about-how-my-life-got-flipped-turned-upside-down-lol/

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/160380-fecal-odor-and-leaky-gasheres-my-story/


----------



## nigol

horizonzero said:


> I and about 5 others on this website have all the exact same symptoms as you ... You need to see a colorectal surgeon because you have internal mucosal prolapse, it's the root cause of every single symptom and I know how hard it is to deal with it. The test used to diagnose it is called a Dynamic MRI/Defecography. When we are nervous our pelvic floor muscles descend causing all the symptoms and making it difficult to have a complete evacuation where motions get stuck and are extremely uncomfortable. I'm going for my defecography test soon after consulting a colorectal then hopefully surgery will be on the cards which apparently seems to be the only solution.
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/168070-so-heres-my-story-all-about-how-my-life-got-flipped-turned-upside-down-lol/
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/160380-fecal-odor-and-leaky-gasheres-my-story/


i have this as well, which doctor do i talk to and what tests?


----------



## Alli Rami

So... does that mean there are more than one hundred thousand people suffering from leaky gas?


----------



## JP27

I joined this forum just to reply to this thread. I've never considered myself to have ibs bit I've definitely had b bowel symptoms but pain and constant sweating were my main complaint. My pain was at the left side of my anus and when it was really bad it radiated to my butt cheeks and hamstring. I had crazy anal sweat especially before a BM but also at other time in the day.

Tried baby powder, antifungal creams, constant showering and nothing worked.

Not saying this is the fix for everyone but nerve irritation was the cause for me. The pudendal nerve leaves the spine near the tailbone and travels through the glute and innervates your anus, anal skin, and really the entire genital area. Lots of places for it to be impinged

What really gave me the idea was reading about people with carpal tunnel syndrome (nerve irritation in the forearm) complaining of sweaty hands. Irritation of the nerve can cause sweat.

I've been getting treated my a myofascial release physical therapist for about 2 weeks and haven't had sweat in about a week and a half. My digestive symptoms have worsened slightly and my therapist says this is normal as everything loosens up again and the nerves and muscles get used to working properly again.

Maybe not the issue for everyone but worth looking into.


----------



## tsc2345

***** MAY HAVE FOUND POTENTIAL CURE *****

Hi guys, I just created my account to post this... I have been suffering the exact same problem for over 3 years now and it has been driving me crazy.

It seemed to be particularly bad straight after eating food and drinking coffee - and I was constantly trying to avoid eating certain foods etc I felt triggered it.

In the last 2 weeks I have not changed anything in my diet, and my problem seems to have disappeared. What's changed?

****** I MOVED COUNTRY AND AM NOW DRINKING DIFFERENT TAP WATER ********

I have lived in Australia for the last 3.5 years, and it was during this time I first developed the problem... The water tastes quite a lot different from back home in the UK (more chlorine or different chemicals?). I have been back home in the UK (with a v similar diet) and the problem seems to have stopped. I am even drinking lots of coffee to try and 'trigger' it and nothing!! I have since concluded that it's not the food or coffee that was causing it... but the water I was drinking when eating (almost always tap water) and the water in the coffee!

I haven't seen anyone post anything like this so I'm hoping that I've discovered a potential cause which will help people be rid of the problem.

What country are you from? Maybe try swapping to bottled water - including for coffee etc?! Couple this with Fiber tablets (I had some success with these before I came back - although I am not having to use them now) and I HOPE I can help someone.

What country is everyone from? Do you drink the tap water? A lot of beverages / ice etc all use tap water.... I really hope this helps someone !

Tom *


----------



## Candide

Hey tsc2345, it is good that your symptoms have gone away, I am not sure though if the water was at fault. If it was, there should have been more people with this issue? Anyway, it will be interesting how you'll be doing from now on. Have you considered the difference in tempeture between the countries?


----------



## Candide

Conclusion so far.

If it is sticky, it is mucus, if not, it is sweat. Reason for mucus is something is touching the mucus gland in the anus, could be piles (enlarged hemorrhoids) or stool. If there is feces with the wetness, it could be stool, but feces can also get trapped by hemorrhoids, in which case you're probably often not clean after wiping the first time (you tried).

The wetness does not cause smell, neither sweat or mucus should have this smell. We need to:


Figure out if it is enlarged hemorrhoids and remove them if possible
Somehow strengthen the anal canal to prevent leakage

We need to watch out though, pressure/clenching etc can cause hemorrhoids, so not sure how to go about point 2.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectal_discharge


----------

